# Como instalar altavoces empotrados en local



## Puarot (Dic 21, 2007)

Hola,
ante todo presentarme a la comunidad. Soy nueva, y no voy a mentir no tengo ni idea de electrónica  ops:  , me ha surgido un problemilla y buscando he visto que este foro es dinamico y con gente que sabe mucho, asi que he decidio entrar.

Mi problema es el siguiente:
Estoy montando una peluquería con varias salas independientes (es un local de unos 35m2), y querría poner unos altavoces empotrados en el techo (uno por sala) y que estuvieran conectados a la minicadena que habría en el mostrador. Quien me lo pondría, sería mi padre que le gusta hacer "chapucillas" pero no tiene ni idea de audio.
Las dudas que me surgen son
-¿como conecto todos los cables (2 por altavoz, creo que uno rojo y otro negro) a la minicadena?,
-¿hay algun sistema/aparato que permita reunir todos los cables y que pueda conectar la minicadena a una sola clavija?, lo pregunto porque si algun día me da por cambiar de emisor y conectar un mp3, por ejemplo, que lo pueda hacer de forma que introduzca la clavija y el aparato distribuya el sonido por todos los altavoces, tipo altavoces del ordenador que lo metes por la clavija y ya esta.
-¿Me aconsejais alguna cosilla a la hora de comprar todos los componentes o cualquier altavoz me sirve, siempre que sea empotrado claro?

Espero haberos dado toda la información para que me ayudeis, de todas formas preguntadme que estare encantada de responderos.
Un saludo 

PD: Tened paciencia conmigo que soy muy preguntona.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 21, 2007)

Antetodo: Bienvenida al Foro !

Tienes que dar un dato importante, ¿ Cuantos parlantes piensas colocar ?

Lo ideal es 4 o multiplo de 4 (4, 8, 12, 16, Etc)
No tan ideal multiplo de 2 (2, 6, 10, Etc)


----------



## Puarot (Dic 21, 2007)

Parlante?    ...ummm...voy a suponer que te refieres a altavoces... sería un altavoz/parlante por habitación y otro en la sala de espera, ya que las habitaciones son de unos 5m2. Un total de 4.

Un saludo

PD: voy a burcar lo de parlante y si eso edito el post


----------



## MauroFF (Dic 21, 2007)

Hola: me imagino que cadena es amplificador o equipo de audio.
Seria bueno que nos pases los datos del equipo de sonido con el cual piensas alimentar estos altavoces.
Con respecto a la conexión de los altavoces es muy sencillo. Si son 4 seria bueno conectar 2 para uno de los lados del equipo de sonido y 2 para el otro lado del equipo de sonido. Mas especificamente 2 para L (Left-Izquierdo) y 2 para R (Rigth-Derecho).
Una de las cosas que se nos puede dificultar es decirte en que lugares empotrar los altavoces, esto es porque no conocemos el lugar, o por lo menos la forma del lado de adentro.
De todas formas como me imagino que el sonido va a ser ambiente, si se distribuyen a lo largo de todo el lugar tiene que oirse bien.
Las caracteristicas del amplificador nos va a servir para darte las caracteristicas de los altavoces.

Saludos!


----------



## Puarot (Dic 21, 2007)

Cada vez me pedis cosas más raras...    

A ver el equipo no lo tengo aún, tendría que comprarlo. Lo que yo quiero hacer, si es posible, es en un principio conectarlo a un equipo de audio pero que pueda conectarlo posteriormente a otras cosas. Es por eso que me gustaria colocar los 4 parlantes (uno por sitio, independientes cada uno) y juntar todos los cables en una "roseta" si es que existe algo así (tipo telefono) y a esa roseta pincharla el audio que disponga en ese momento como equipo de audio, ordenador, mp3... lo digo porque en un principio estaría un equipo pero al ser el mostrador, y si el negocio sale adelante, pues lo más seguro es que acabará poniendo un ordenador o algo más chulo. No sé si me explico.

En el tema de los parlantes yo habia pensado en algo standar que sirviera como multiusos, sin grandes pretendiones ya que como comentais es para música ambiente, hilo musical...

Las habitaciones son de 5m2, y con un parlante en medio por habitación iré sobrada, creo.

Gracias por contestar a ambos


----------



## MauroFF (Dic 21, 2007)

Bueno, entonces ya entiendo.

En primer lugar, tenes que conectar los parlantes a un amplificador. En otras palabras, un aparato que se encargue de amplificar el sonido. Esto suena algo muy robusto y caro (costoso$$$), pero no es asi, porque si son solamente 4 parlantes no debe ser muy grande.
El precio del amplificador varia segun la potencia que entrega a los parlantes y como va a ser para sonido ambiente por lo tanto deberia ser accesible economicamente.
Esto te da la opcion de cambiar de aparato o reproductor. Es decir, cuando tengas un MP3 la salida la conectas a la entrada del amplificador, cuando tenes un PC la salida la conectas a la entrada del amplificador. En otras palabras, cualquier aparato reproductor que tenga salida de audio, lo conectas al amplificador, y a asi tenes sonido en los parlantes. Tene en cuenta que el amplificador tiene un regulador de volumen.

Te recomiendo que averigues algunas opciones en parlantes y amplificador primero.
Luego que nos des una lista con lo que tienes al alcance y luego seguimos.

Un dato importante, los parlantes que vas a instalar para empotrar seria bueno que tengan un diametro no mas grande de 10" . (Diez pulgadas). Son esteticos. En cambio si son de 12" o 15" ya quedaria feo, ademas cuando mas grande mas pesados.

El costo de parlantes y amplificador depende exclusivaente de la MARCA Y POTENCIA. y en el caso de parlantes, tambien del diametro.

Saludos.!


----------



## MauroFF (Dic 21, 2007)

Saludos!


----------



## Puarot (Abr 13, 2008)

Por fin!, he estado muy liada por el local y al fin ya he abierto!. 
Lo de los altavoces viendo el lio que era lo he dejado hasta abrir por el tema de abrir cuanto antes mejor, el caso es que vuelvo a las andadas.
Tengo comprado estos altavoces haciendo caso a vuestros consejos: Altavoz GAT-561, he comprado 4 ya que como dije que habrá un altavoz por habitación.
Son pequeños y me han salido por 20€/u, lo cual no me ha parecido muy caro, que opinais?
El caso es que estuve por varias tiendas y me dijeron que con unos de 10W era más que suficiente para música ambiente.
El tema ahora es comprar unamplificador, porque eso si me ha parecido caro: lo más barato que me han ofrecido era uno de 200€ aprox., mi idea era no sobrepasar los 100€ ni loca!
Alguna idea?, son buenos y suficientes esos altavoces?, que amplificador me recomendais?
Que lio!, pero lo quiero porque la radio que tengo ahora no me vale porque si se cierran las puertas pues adios a la música.

Un saludo


----------



## pino (Abr 18, 2008)

hola puarot,

ahi tienes un problema, porqu e estado mirando muy por encima la red, i me e dado cuenta que todo lo que se vende como amplificador ahora es exclusivo para home cinema, i claro son caros.

lo uniko que te podria decir, ya que no sabeis de electronica, es comprarte una minicadena y de alli conectarle los altavoces de la mincadena, i aparte los que tu compraste, observando antes la impedancia del altavoz, ya que podrian ser de 4 o 8 ohmios.

bueno chica espero que el local vaya bien.

y que soluciones esto rapido.


----------



## Puarot (Abr 20, 2008)

Gracias pino!

Las caracteristicas de los altavoces son los siguientes:
POTENCIA
10W

IMPEDANCIA
Alta Z línea 100 V:
1.660 Ω (6 W)
3.330 Ω (3 W)
6.660 Ω (1’5 W)

Por lo que me ha comentado pino, podría ponerle directamente una minicadena a esos altavoces?

Como no tengo ni idea, me podríais decir que es lo que debo pedir en cualquier tienda?, amplificador o minicadena o lo que sea de cuanta potencia e impedancia?

Me ha comentado un amigo que puede que le pudiera meter una etapa de potencia que son más baratas, podría?

Un saludo


----------



## zopilote (Abr 20, 2008)

hola *Puarot*, por los comentarios de los altavoces ambientales, los has comprado expresamente para ser trabajador con un amplificador que lleve una linea de salida de  100V-70V-0V a 45W, estos amplificador tienen un transformador de salida,  ademas de las normales  4 ohmios, 8 ohmios, 16 ohmios. Ahora si te fijas en uno de tus altavoces (desarmarlo para ver sus interior) estos cuentan con un transformador de impedancias. Son los que utilizan generalmente para sonido de ambiente en los locales y tu debes pedir un amplificador de megafonia que tenga una linea de 100v para poder usarlos. Estos amplificador son iguales a todos, en potencias desde 10W a 100w, pero difieren en que tienen ese transformador de salida, es para cablear solo con dos lineas a cada altavoz.


----------



## pino (Abr 22, 2008)

has obtenido justo la respuesta correcta, zopilote te esta indicando claramente lo que tienes
que hacer.

pero siempre te queda otra, ya que estos amplificador normalmente no son muy baratos,pero seria lo que tendrias que hacer ya que son unos altavozes especiales para megafonia, justo lo que necesitas!, pero sino siempre te queda sacar el transformador, y conectar el cableado directamente al altavoz.

aqui pongo un planillo


----------



## Puarot (Abr 22, 2008)

Me ha gustado la idea de pino, jejejeje todo lo que sea ahorrar....

Por lo que comienzo a entender lo que debo hacer es: cortar los cables que van al transformador y conectar los cables que compre, no?

Primera pregunta: deduzco que el cable negro que venga de la minicadena lo conecto al cable negro que previamente he cortado y que esta unido a la pieza en esta dentro del circulo hecho por pino, y lo mismo con el rojo, verdad?

Segunda pregunta: ¿Viendo las caracteristicas del altavoz, podría conectar cualquier minicadena?, tendría que pedir alguna en concreto respecto al tema ese de la impedancia?

Tercera: ¿Podria despues conectar a la minicadena un mp3 o cualquier otro aparato como hago con la radio de mi casa?, supongo que si tiene entrada será que sí...pero por preguntar....

Saludos

PD: Supongo que una vez sabes de todo esto de los cables y demás debe de ser fácil pero no sabeis lo complicado que me resulta sois unos Cracks!


----------



## santiago (Abr 22, 2008)

anda a una casa de electronica
pedi un amplificador de audio para tus parlantes QUE SEGURO VENDEN ARMADO
a este le conectas el mp3, radio, pc y algo mas 
salu2


----------



## Puarot (Abr 27, 2008)

Segun el plano de zopilote he de conectar los altavoces en serie y segun pino en paralelo!

Chicos poneros de acuerdo que si ya estoy liada de por si, me haceis más lios, jejeje

Por lo poco que sé, es mejor como dice pino porque todos en serie implicaria que si uno dejara de funcionar lo haria el resto tambien y como que no.

De todas formas sigo pensando en la idea de pino de quitar el transformador y poner directamente la minicadena al altavoz, pero necesito que me digais que minicadena o que especificaciones he de pedir en la tienda.

Gracias


----------



## santiago (Abr 27, 2008)

sacale el transformador y ponelo en paralelo a tu minicadena y si queres pasanos las especificaciones (mas o menos la potencia que dice)  tus supuestos candidatos de minicadenas (es equipo de musica?)
salu2


----------



## zopilote (Abr 27, 2008)

Los equipos de perifoneo de bajo vatiaje digamos 60W  estan al mismo precio que una minicadena, que te cuesta cotizar en tu ciudad cuanto te dan, lo único que se nesecita es unos
6W por parlante, si tienes tres ( 3 x 6 = 18w) con las perdidas, unos 25w es suficiente. Es musica ambiental no dedemos  exagerar, ademas cuando los cuartos estan separados como 10mts es mas conveniente usar la linea de 100V, para equilibrar y sean igual la distribución del sonido,y no desperdiciar potencia en cable al conectarlo en una minicadena (perdidas por resistencia del cable). Ahora si tu local es pequeño no lo dudes y compra tu minicadena.


----------



## Puarot (May 7, 2008)

A ver ya para finiquitar el tema que creo tenerlo mas o menos apañado.

Si no ando mal encaminada, estos son lo pasos a seeguir:
1.- comprar una minicadena de más de 30W sin mayor especificación que esa
2.- Quitar/cortar el transformador y empalmar los cables de audio
3.- conectar a la minicadena los cables

Es todo correcto?

Un ultima cosillas y que aun no me habeis respondido, los altavoces en serie o en paralelo?

Gracias a todos


----------



## santiago (May 7, 2008)

paralelo 
salu2


----------

